# Petsafe Professional Pro TX1



## Bighutch30

My wife bought a Petsafe Pro TX1 pet containment system several years ago and had it installed professionally. We are at a new house now and I am trying to set it up but there are no manuals for it. I have googled it everyway I can think of and Petsafe says they do not have anything. Does anyone have a manual and/or a wiring diagram for this? Thank You!


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try here PetSafe Pro TX 1 Manual - PDF documents
PetSafe ProTx-1 - Midwest Petsafe Pro
How to Install PetSafe Instant Fences Outdoors | eHow.com


----------



## Pbdyer

Was wondering if you ever found a manual for your petsafe PROTX-1. I am told that Petsafe does not have one you need to call whoever installed it. I'm looking for the dip switch settings. Mine will shock but not give a signal before it does. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## joeten

This seems to be all the manual there is http://www.dogfencediy.com/manuals/petsafe-wireless-fence-manual.pdf


----------

